# yawning



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello I am new to this. I have a 7 month Vizsla. First thing is he yawns all the time and alot. Is this normal for Vizslas this is our first one.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

all dogs do my vizslas do to


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, the obvious reason is that they are tired...but our trainer told us yawns can have other meanings. She said it can also be a form of body language, that dogs may yawn when they are anxious, stressed, or looking for reassurance. I had never noticed this before, but she told us to pay attention for a week and get back with her at class. Sure enough, Shelby would yawn when we didn't take her out right away when she whined to go outside, etc. She'd be anxious to go, sit down by the door, and yawn periodically until we let her out. She also yawns when she senses the dog park is only a few turns away...she gets excited! Another time we noticed is when we would practice a new trick with her and she didn't know at first what we wanted. She'd yawn as if to say, "am I doing what you want?" Anyway, those are just a few examples. Try picking up patterns the next week and you'll be amazed!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

my dogs use other body language and are vocal.when they want to go out one stands by the door and the otherone will whine.When we go to the park the one that whines to go out is calm and the calm one is whiney when we make the turn to the park.as far as yawning goes it is usually only after they get up after their naps


----------



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you I am going to keep a eye out for patterns!!! We have been working on some new training.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie squeaks when she is yawning, it's cute.


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

I have found that V's are very vocal - except when it comes to barking. Cider never barks unlessed the UPS man is coming to the front door. BUT she has a slew of other grunts, groans, squeaks etc that really make you laugh!


----------



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Casey is the same way. She usually only yawns after she wakes up from a nap, although I'm going to start paying more attention. She rarely barks, unless she's throwing a temper tantrum (she's 4 months) but man does she have grunts, squeaks, whines, etc. It's pretty cute though.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 15, 2009)

After reading this post it made me really aware of how much Ruby yawns.....all the time!!!! She yawns when she's excited, when we are getting ready to go for a walk, when she's anxious, when I'm preparing her food, when we are eating....you get the picture!!! lol.
I have noticed they are not really proper yawns and she usually squeaks at the same time! She is 7mths old now and just starting to develop her range of sounds, but she doesn't really bark a lot.


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Charlie will yawn to get your attention when he thinks you don't know he's there! He'll also do a series of short little whimpers at the same time!


----------

